# Skill ist...



## Serephit (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

in diversen Beiträgen ist immer von Skill die Rede. Aber was ist in euren Augen Skill? Woran erkennt man, ob ein Spieler Skill hat oder nicht?
Ein anderer user hat mir mit einer kurzen Antwort in einem anderen Thread die Idee zu diesem Thread gegeben:

Was ist Skill in einem Satz erklärt? (natürlich im Zusammenhang mit WoW...)

Jeder von euch kennt doch diese Kurzcomics:

Liebe ist...
in stürmischen zeiten erst recht zusammen-
zuhalten.
(als Beispiel)

Eure Beiträge sollten auch so aussehen:

Skill ist..
Feuer zu erkennen und aus diesem heraus zugehen.

Viel Spaß!
ich bin auf eure Beiträge gespannt.


----------



## Gord3n (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
... nicht (mehr) WoW zu spielen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist aus seinen Möglichkeiten (EQ, Situation) das beste zu machen.


----------



## WeRkO (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
...in WoW nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Unkill (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
...aus rot markierten Stellen zu laufen.


----------



## Dunkelwolf (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist..
.. als Heilklasse in DD-Skillung rechtzeitig übernehmen, wenn der Heiler tot ist und - egal, ob der Tank zuvor den ganzen Raum gepullt hat - alle anderen am Leben zu erhalten.


----------



## Dunnerak (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
wenn man ohne viel GS oder sonstigen mist alles plattmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sengor (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist..
-seine klasse beherrschen und zu wissen was wann gemacht werden muss
-nicht beim ersten wipe den raid verlassen
-sich im kampf auch mal bewegen und nicht stumpf damage machen und im feuer stehen bleiben


----------



## Gwendolynn (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

...zu wissen, was wann zu tun ist und in der Lage zu sein dies auch zu tun.


----------



## ...SKIP... (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist ...
... wenn man sich mit mehr als nur seiner eigenen klasse auskennt.

ausserdem ist es kein skill mit wow aufzuhören (wems ned mehr gefällt soll aufhörem wem ned den machts noch spass und der DARF das noch spielen ohne skill zu verlieren >.>)

MfG SkipX 

Ps: Skill ist in wow genauso vorhanden wie in jedem anderen spiel .... nur das man halt nicht so viel skill BRAUCHT um raiden zu könne ... das heißt aber ned das es keinen skill gibt >.> 

PPS: Skill ist ....
        .... wenn man nicht auf jeden schei.ß bedarf macht nur weil es nen höheren GS hat =D


----------



## Ogannon (19. Juli 2010)

skill ist..

..wenn man trotzdem siegt


----------



## Shendria (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

.... situationsabhängig so zu reagieren, das es keinen Nachteil für die restliche Gruppe bedeutet.


----------



## Malis23 (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist..
..sich nicht 3 mal nacheinander per mc im arathi von der säge stürzen zu lassen
..nicht 2cd's auf den Eisblock mage zu hämmern


----------



## wolfracht (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist, zu wissen, in welcher Situation man Risiken eingehen kann.


----------



## SilentJay (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
...nicht drüber reden zu müssen!


----------



## Ragmo (19. Juli 2010)

skill ist, aus seinem gear und der situation das (nahezu) beste-mögliche zu machen


----------



## Silmyiél (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist ..... wenn Luck zur Gewohnheit wird


----------



## Eox (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
... ein Wort das 5 Buchstaben hat.

Skill ist...
... das was ich nicht habe =(


----------



## gungnir5 (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist... wenns trotzdem noch spass macht.


----------



## Anato (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist....
              	.....als DD meinen Rang zu wissen und mich schützend vor den Heiler zu werfen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentJay (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
...wenn du immer noch drann glaubst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jornia (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist .. sich und seiner Spielweise treu zu bleiben, egal was die anderen sagen. (oder Lästern)


----------



## jullip (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist seine Klasse zu kennen und sie zu spielen wissen, manchmal auch ein wenig theoriecraften.


----------



## s0re (19. Juli 2010)

Ja bist du.

Skill ist...

mehr Dmg & Movement zu haben als Leute mit nem höheren GS


----------



## Typhis85 (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist ...
... nicht über WoW flamen zu müssen.


----------



## T!ffy (19. Juli 2010)

skill ist.....
.....seine eigene klasse blind zu beherschen
.....zu wissen welche fähigkeiten ich wann und wie einsetzten kann
.....situationen einschätzen zu können
.....zu wissen welche atribute meine klasse braucht und welche mir nichts bringen
.....sich auch mal bewegen zu können und kein movementgünther sein
.....sich auf einen Raid vorzubereiten ( Fläschen , Bufffood , Reagenzien , Taktiken , Guides)
.....nicht mit dummen sprüchen andere zuflamen die es nicht sofort beherschen wie man selbst
.....in brenzligen situationen ruhe zu bewahren
.....seine zugeteilten aufgaben im Raid erledigen und keine einzelgänger aktionen

.....ach ...was ein Traum für jeden Raidleiter^^


----------



## bockert (19. Juli 2010)

Unkill schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ...aus rot markierten Stellen zu laufen.



Hast wohl noch nie was von Pfeiltastenlegastheniker gehört? (in Fachkreisen auch Movementkrüppel genannt)
 *schäm dich* 

/ironie aus


----------



## xerkxes (19. Juli 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> Jaja, Niveau ist keine Handcreme und Stil kein Teil vom Besen!



Ist Stil nicht der Erzeuger meines Schlagbohrers? Oder war das Stihl?

Reg dich ab, wir sind im WoW-Forum.


----------



## Bluebarcode (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist, das spiel so zu spielen dass es spass macht =)


----------



## Leuren (19. Juli 2010)

Zum Skill gehört Movement!

Laufen liebe Leute laufen ;-) Support^^


----------



## Plattenbau (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist, 
Als Tank/Heal beim Bossfight in eine leere Flasche Bier zu pinkeln,
ohne das der Raid dabei übern Jordan geht und etwas auf den Teppisch tropft


----------



## SilentJay (19. Juli 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Ist Stil nicht der Erzeuger meines Schlagbohrers? Oder war das Stihl?
> 
> Reg dich ab, wir sind im WoW-Forum.



oha, Nerv getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Skill ist...
...(leider) kein Nahrungsmittel.


----------



## bockert (19. Juli 2010)

Plattenbau schrieb:


> Skill ist,
> Als Tank/Heal beim Bossfight in eine leere Flasche Bier zu pinkeln,
> ohne das der Raid dabei übern Jordan geht und etwas auf den Teppisch tropft



Oo wie kommt man auf sowas .. erfahrung ??


----------



## huhuhh (19. Juli 2010)

SilentJay schrieb:


> Jaja, Niveau ist keine Handcreme und Stil kein Teil vom Besen!



Einfach Herrlich! :-)

Skill ist...
... - was ist Skill eigentlich??? Also ich hab mit diesen englischen und "neuen" Bezeichnungen schon so meine Probleme...

die jüngeren in unserem Raid - ja, an dieses Wort habe ich mich schon gewöhnt^^ - hören allzu häufig von mir:"Bitte in Deutsch! *flehend*

Liebe Grüße
huhuhh


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Juli 2010)

Skill bedeutet die Fähigkeit zu spielen. Dies geht von Klassenkenntnis (ups, Schattenfuror betäubt den Gegner ja kurz / wtf ist Dämonischer Zirkel??) über Überblick (der Heiler schafft es nicht, den Tank hochzuheilen / der Heiler ist tot / Der DD zieht Aggro / Der Tank stirbt, wenn ich ihm nicht jetzt die Aggro wegnehme (geilste Situationsmöglichkeit EVER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ) bis hin zu Reaktionsfähigkeit ("das wird nix, ich heil mit") oder einfach Wissen (der Heiler ist tot, aber wenn ich jetzt heiler gehts ab in den Berserker)

Skill einfach zu beschreiben ist übrigens nicht möglich, trotzdem finde ich die Idee, einfach mal danach zu fragen ganz nett^^

Ich hab die Prio beherrschen und verändern (wenn nötig) noch vergessen.

Skill lässt sich definitiv nicht in einem einfachen Kampf messen. Skill stellt sich über Stunden heraus, in dem alle Fälle mal auftauchen. Wer in jeder Situation immer die richtige Wahl trifft besitzt höchstwahrscheinlich mehr Skill als der andere, der ständig im Matsch liegt, weil er den Tank nicht antanken lassen möchte, für den Tank pullt und sich weigert, Schaden auf die Eiskugeln zu machen


----------



## Nightmear (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist....

...im 10-19ner BG als lvl 15ner Heal-Dudu einen hyperaktiven lvl 19 Turret-Syndrom-Blutelfen-Jäger wegzupwnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

vorausschauend zu spielen.


----------



## huhuhh (19. Juli 2010)

uiuiui, danke für diese Erklärung. Ich konnte mir vorher wirklich nicht viel darüber vorstellen :-)

hmm, ich denke mal, so ein klein wenig Skill besitzt dann auch meine Wenigkeit^^

Liebe Grüße
huhuhh


----------



## Martialis (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist.............Ne Billigfirma die Billigbohrmaschinen usw verkauft...ALDI lässt grüssen^^*fg*


----------



## Lari (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
...was ihr draus macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (19. Juli 2010)

skill ist...

...nicht bei ebay zu kaufen


----------



## Berndl (19. Juli 2010)

PvE:
Jederzeit den Raidlead + dazugehörige Erklärung übernehmen zu können. Das Erklärte umzusetzen. Seine Klasse perfekt zu beherrschen.

PvP:
Seine Klasse Perfekt beherrschen. Zu jeder Situation eine passende Reaktion zu finden.


----------



## Ent (19. Juli 2010)

Gord3n schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ... nicht (mehr) WoW zu spielen.



/signed


----------



## Serephit (19. Juli 2010)

Hab mir mal ein paar Minuten über eine mögliche Antwort Gedanken gemacht:
Skill ist..

… in jeder Situation Risiken und Möglichkeiten zu erkennen und Aufgrund von Wissen und Erfahrung die Entscheidung zu treffen, welche mit dem geringsten Verlust und /oder niedrigstem Aufwand zum bestmöglichen Ergebnis führt ohne dabei durch Unfähigkeit anderer die Kontrolle zu verlieren.


----------



## bockert (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist,
...anstatt ein Ticket zu schreiben Chuck Norriszu fragen.


Skill ist,
... sich die Barlow Blogs anzuhören als in Klassenforen nachzufragen.


----------



## Gotama (19. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön gesagt Aranamun. Man kann skill nicht verallgemeinern darauf das wer ne bestimmte Fähigkeit nutzt oder sich aus nem Flamepatch bewegt (Halloooo, es ist rot und macht Schaden, im RL stell ich mich ja au ned ins Lagerfeuer und wunder mich dann das ich mir die Füsse verbrannt hab, ausser man is hackedicht).

Skill ist

wenn man sich an die aktuelle Situation anpassen kann und (schnell) entscheiden kann was dem Raid (oder mir selber im PvP) nen höheren Nutzen bringt.


----------



## Virikas (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist ...
als Furykrieger das letzte Entweihen vorm Phasenwechsel exakt mittig zeitgleich zum einsetzen des Phasenwechsels unter den LK zu packen währenddessen in Defstance zu gehen auf den Mage "Einschreiten" zu wirken, woraufhin dieser sich zur Safezone blinkt und dich als Krieger vollständig und nahezu instant mit rüberzieht.

Hammer Aktion das .. genau so im 10er hats unser Fury so gemacht.. Toootal genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lianora (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
... nicht mit GS messbar!


----------



## Shorandras (19. Juli 2010)

@  Lari

Geilo, genau das wollte ich auch schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZerocxVII (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist,
das bestmögliche aus seinen Char rauszuholen.
jemanden nicht flamen wenn er Fragen hat.
jemanden zu helfen sein Char zu optimieren


----------



## Nikoxus (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist,
in den richtigen Situationen Totstellen zu casten und als einzigster zu überleben !


----------



## Pfropfen (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
auch beim 100. Versuch noch Spaß zu haben.

Skill ist...
auch ohne hohen GS alles zu geben (ob erfolgreich oder nicht).

Skill ist...
 Rechtschreibung zu beherschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrieyr (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
mit eingespielten leuten trotz nicht ganz so gutem equipt alle bosse zuschaffen und dennoch spaß zuhaben


----------



## Derulu (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist,
wenn man trotzdem lacht.

Skill ist,
Deutschland.....ne doch nicht

Skill ist,
Erfahrung und Wissen.


----------



## Kuman (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
Ruby Sanctum alleine zu healen.


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist ... mit der Taste S aus sachen zu moven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jihihad (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

... seine Klasse zu beherrschen und die anderen Klassen zu kennen.
... in jeder Situation sofort richtig zu reagieren.

Skill ist...
... seit patch 2.0 nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## Schiimon (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
... Die Fähigkeit des Denkens beim Einloggen nicht abzustellen.


----------



## SilentJay (19. Juli 2010)

m-a-g-g-i schrieb:


> Skill ist ... mit der Taste S aus sachen zu moven
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



verdammt jetzt benutz ich aber R,D,F,G statt W,A,S,D...

Ausserdem bedeutet Skill...
...sich per Maus umzudrehen und weg zu renn statt ewig mit S nach hinten zu laufen.
Warum? weils 4x so schnell geht.


----------



## Elrola (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
... wenn man am Zocken noch Spass hat.

Und garantiert KEIN Skill ist...
... trotz 6000+ Gearscorewert ganze (festhalten) 2500dps zu fahren. An Fauldarm. Mit 25% Buff.
Kein Witz so einen Mage hatten wir mal im Raid...


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist, als "6k GS POWER RDD" aufs Luftschiff zu hüpfen, um die Axtwerfer zu bekämpfen und ehrenhaft gegen Saurfang zu sterben, während der Kampfmagier seit 5 Sekunden down ist...

DANKE für dieses Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## likoria (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
ein Fremdwort in WoW und unnütz denn man hat ja roxxor gearscore und -zig Guides um nachzuschauen welche Tasten man denn drücken soll


----------



## Suffi117 (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist ...
das hier nicht zu lesen ;D

jetzt sieht man ma wer so alles kein skill hat^^
PS: Ich habs nur geschrieben nicht gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist wenn man trotzdem lacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist,

wenn man von Chuck Norris träumt.


----------



## Shaila (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

wenn Hilfsbereitschaft und Freundlichkeit an erster Stelle stehen..


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist es Rank 1 zu machen, alles andere ist Nebensache.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (19. Juli 2010)

you're pro or you're noob
thats the life


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Juli 2010)

Gord3n schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ... nicht (mehr) WoW zu spielen.


skill ist...
...wenn man kein WoW mehr spielt nichtmehr ins WoW Forum zu gehen um das allen mitzuteilen.
Gz du hast kein Skill und scheinst es nichtmal hinzubekommen nicht im WoW Forum zu posten nachdem du aufgehört hast...das ist süchtig.


----------



## Aratos (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
 ...für WoW nicht (mehr) erforderlich.


----------



## Derulu (19. Juli 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ein Fremdwort in WoW und unnütz denn man hat ja roxxor gearscore und -zig Guides um nachzuschauen welche Tasten man denn drücken soll



..bringt nur nix wenn man im falschen Moment drückt ^^ *lol*


----------



## ftgzu (19. Juli 2010)

Sill ist ...

in WoW vom Equip abhängig. Je besser das Equip desto mehr Skill.


----------



## Messerset (19. Juli 2010)

...wenn man nicht ständig davon sprechen muss.


----------



## Manotis (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
das was am gerechtesten verteilt ist! Jeder meint er hat genug davon!
Ein recht bekanntes Zitat so umgebogen das es zum topic passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heilschlampe (19. Juli 2010)

Nee, Skill ist die Fähigkeit aus deinem Char das Optimum herauszuholen, indem du deine Fähigkeiten so schnell wie möglich und so effektiv wie möglich, das heißt im richtigen Moment, einsetzt. Mit deiner Ausrüstung hat das gar nichts zu tun. Du kannst auch mit blauer Ausrüstung in den BGs gut mitspielen. Du wirst natürlich niemals an die Spitze kommen, aber gut mitspielen kann man damit, vorausgesetzt du kennst deine Fähigkeiten. 

Skill hat nichts damit zu tun lange vor dem Rechner zu sitzen oder genügend Leute zu kennen, damit man sinnvoll raiden kann. Gut, wer ein hohes Arena-Raiting erreicht hat, muss schon Skill besitzen, das ist klar. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass er den Verstand besitzt ein guter BG-Spieler zu sein. Dieser Skill ist extrem selten hier.


----------



## Aratos (19. Juli 2010)

ftgzu schrieb:


> Sill ist ...
> 
> in WoW vom Equip abhängig. Je besser das Equip desto mehr Skill.



FAIL!


----------



## Messerset (19. Juli 2010)

...davon abzusehen FAIL unter jeden Beitrag zu schreiben, welcher der eigenen Meinung widerspricht.


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2010)

ftgzu schrieb:


> Sill ist ...
> 
> in WoW vom Equip abhängig. Je besser das Equip desto mehr Skill.



Nicht schlecht, paar haben die Ironie trotzdem nicht erkannt :<


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2010)

Oh Noez Doppelpost.


----------



## Totebone (19. Juli 2010)

Gord3n schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ... nicht (mehr) WoW zu spielen.



Skill ist..
...sich nicht in wow foren zu verlaufen wenn mans nich spielt


----------



## Almenom (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist ...


 	... Boss tot, du nicht!


----------



## heyhey (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist:
-Wenn luck zur Gewohnheit wird

-Wenn du eine GS von über 6500 hast 

-Wenn du Arthas im Hardmode down hast

-Wenn du ohne PvP gear auf 2,2k spielst


----------



## likoria (19. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> ..bringt nur nix wenn man im falschen Moment drückt ^^ *lol*






Geh mal auf youtube und schau dir den one button DK an er hat alle seine spells auf eine Taste gespeicher also per makro und drückt einfach ununterbrochen dadrauf ist das skill? =D


----------



## solstorm (19. Juli 2010)

heyhey schrieb:


> Skill ist:
> -Wenn luck zur Gewohnheit wird
> 
> -Wenn du eine GS von über 6500 hast
> ...


-Wenn du bei der Argentur für Arbeit exalted bist!

Skill ist...
..es zu merken, dass WoW nur ein Spiel ist.


----------



## Messerset (19. Juli 2010)

...mal einen Satz ohne Anglizismus schreiben zu können.


----------



## Kuisito (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist..
wenn man wenn nicht DPS geil ist, sondern auf's Movement achtet.


----------



## TheGui (19. Juli 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Geh mal auf youtube und schau dir den one button DK an er hat alle seine spells auf eine Taste gespeicher also per makro und drückt einfach ununterbrochen dadrauf ist das skill? =D



skill is das nich, aber *2 Jahre* her und inzwsichen hat sich da einiges getan >_>


----------



## ftgzu (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

in WoW nicht nötig.


----------



## Månegarm1 (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist

- das DMG meter auch mal links liegen zu lassen um das leben des heilers auf kosten seines eigenen zu retten.


----------



## Vedhoc (19. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ...in WoW nicht vorhanden.



LK 25 hero Erfolg // 5n5 2500 Wertung pls....


----------



## ftgzu (19. Juli 2010)

Vedhoc schrieb:


> LK 25 hero Erfolg // 5n5 2500 Wertung pls....



Lol wie angepisst er direkt ist. Als wenn jeder die Zeit und Böcke hätte in einem verf*** Spiel jeden H4 Erfolg zu holen Rofl.


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ...in WoW nicht vorhanden.


Wie sich da manche immer gleich selbst outen wollen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skill ist... für mich, wenn man seine Klasse beherrscht und auch die Fähigkeiten kennt, die man nicht jeden Tag benutzt (z.B. den Fear vom Paladin^^).


----------



## Vedhoc (19. Juli 2010)

ftgzu schrieb:


> Lol wie angepisst er direkt ist. Als wenn jeder die Zeit und Böcke hätte in einem verf*** Spiel jeden H4 Erfolg zu holen Rofl.



achja, alles H4.. Seit Wann hängt man 24/7 in der arena oder in ICC rum..

Bist sicher so ein Gimp der grad ma 6 Bosse in Icc down hat, ne Wertung von 1100 im 2n2 hat, und ständig in Dala rumhängt^^


----------



## WeRkO (19. Juli 2010)

Vedhoc schrieb:


> LK 25 hero Erfolg // 5n5 2500 Wertung pls....



Ich würde ja gerne Posten, aber ich hab anfang 2010 meinen Account auf Classic downgraden lassen. Und trotzdem ist "aus dem feuer gehen" kein Skill. Skill ist mit S4 gestorben.


----------



## Messerset (19. Juli 2010)

ftgzu schrieb:


> Lol wie angepisst er direkt ist. Als wenn jeder die Zeit und Böcke hätte in einem verf*** Spiel jeden H4 Erfolg zu holen Rofl.



Was hat es denn mit angepisst sein zu tun, wenn man für eine einfach so in den Raum geschissene Behauptung


> Skill ist...
> ...in WoW nicht vorhanden.


einen Beleg zu verlangen?

Ach ja: Skill ist nicht jeden Satz mit lol und rofl zu beginnen und zu beenden.


----------



## Philine (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist ...

... kein Movementkrüppel zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (19. Juli 2010)

Messerset schrieb:


> Was hat es denn mit angepisst sein zu tun, wenn man für eine einfach so in den Raum geschissene Behauptung
> 
> einen Beleg zu verlangen?



Jetzt tust du mir Unrecht, meine eigene Meinung ist weder "geschissen" noch sonst was. Naja, zeig mir doch mal den Skill. Aus dem Feuer laufen soll skill sein? Na gut, jemals Kael'thas pre 3.0 probiert? Und gelegt? Nein? Dann sage nicht meine Meinung wäre in den Raum geschissen!


----------



## Magazad (19. Juli 2010)

SKill ist...

Ohne GearScore zu leben


----------



## fir3bug13 (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

wenn luck zur gewohnheit wird


----------



## Demyxxxx (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
wenn Glück zur Gewohnheit wird.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (19. Juli 2010)

Sengor schrieb:


> Skill ist..
> -seine klasse beherrschen und zu wissen was wann gemacht werden muss
> -nicht beim ersten wipe den raid verlassen
> -sich im kampf auch mal bewegen und nicht stumpf damage machen und im feuer stehen bleiben


this


----------



## Lasta (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist....
.... einfach Klasse!!11elf


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist…
wenn man trotzdem lacht.


----------



## Zodttd (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist..
 	wenn man als Hunter einen Mob spottet und cct bevor er den Heiler plattmacht.


----------



## Wiikend (19. Juli 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> Skill ist..
> Feuer zu erkennen und aus diesem heraus zugehen.



Nein^^ Das ist Movement ;D
Skill ist...
wenn man Frostblitz in der sekunde castet in der der krieger sich nach dem Blink umdreht <3


----------



## Messerset (19. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Dann sage nicht[,] meine Meinung wäre in den Raum geschissen!



Doch das sage ich! Weil du offensichtlich selber nicht verstehst, worum es geht. Es geht hier nicht um den Schwierigkeitsgrad von Classic oder BC, sondern um den von WotLK, aber das dürfte einem ewig gestrigen wie dir wahrscheinlich nicht den Kopf wollen.


----------



## WeRkO (19. Juli 2010)

Messerset schrieb:


> Doch das sage ich! Weil du offensichtlich selber nicht verstehst, worum es geht. Es geht hier nicht um den Schwierigkeitsgrad von Classic oder BC, sondern um den von WotLK, aber das dürfte einem ewig gestrigen wie dir wahrscheinlich nicht den Kopf wollen.



Falsch, es geht darum wie man Skill definiert. Und ich sehe im Vergleich zu Bc nicht den Anspruch in WotLK (ausgenommen einige Hardmodes) wie es zu BC Zeiten der Fall war. Also sage ich, dass JETZT, zu WotLK Zeiten, Skill in WoW nicht mehr vorhanden ist (verglichen mit früher).


----------



## Megaschlumpf (19. Juli 2010)

Sengor schrieb:


> Skill ist..
> -seine klasse beherrschen und zu wissen was wann gemacht werden muss
> -nicht beim ersten wipe den raid verlassen
> -sich im kampf auch mal bewegen und nicht stumpf damage machen und im feuer stehen bleiben



/sign,
alles gesagt (:

So long


----------



## Butze666 (19. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## Butze666 (19. Juli 2010)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> Rechtschreibung zu beherschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg!!!


----------



## Battlefronter (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
heutzutage Facerollen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (19. Juli 2010)

Herrlich ... der Klassiker schlecht hin wiedermal ... 

.. jemand fragt, "was ist ein Ei?" und spätestens vom vierten Schreiber schallt ein kräftiges "früher waren die Hühner sowieso alle besser" durch den Raum ... worauf der sechste dann entgegnet "Eier sind schon immer Scheiße gewesen ... " 

... spätestens ab dem achten Schreiber dann wird diskutiert, ob Eier schon immer scheisse waren und daß Hühner sowie OP sind ... worauf immer wieder die Empörung im Board hochquillt ... "nerft Hühner ... !!"


----------



## Demus (19. Juli 2010)

...wenn man trotzdem lacht.


----------



## xjelmsx (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

...> Gearscore


----------



## Orthrus (19. Juli 2010)

Substantive (12 of 12)

 skill, 	die Anstelligkeit 
 skill, 	die Fachkenntnis 
 skill, 	das Fachkönnen 
 skill, 	die Fähigkeit 
 skill, 	die Fertigkeit 
 skill, 	das Geschick 
 skill, 	die Geschicklichkeit 
 skill, 	die Handfertigkeit 
 skill, 	das Können 
 skill, 	die Kunst 
 skill, 	die Kunstfertigkeit 
 skill, 	die Qualifikation 

 Adjektive/Adverbien (1 of 1)

 skill adj.	 geschickt




Mit untoten Grüßen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serephit (19. Juli 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Herrlich ... der Klassiker schlecht hin wiedermal ...
> 
> .. jemand fragt, "was ist ein Ei?" und spätestens vom vierten Schreiber schallt ein kräftiges "früher waren die Hühner sowieso alle besser" durch den Raum ... worauf der sechste dann entgegnet "Eier sind schon immer Scheiße gewesen ... "
> 
> ... spätestens ab dem achten Schreiber dann wird diskutiert, ob Eier schon immer scheisse waren und daß Hühner sowie OP sind ... worauf immer wieder die Empörung im Board hochquillt ... "nerft Hühner ... !!"



Ergänzung:

und 5 Minuten später geht ein neuer Thread auf: was ist ein Huhn?


----------



## Lhatex (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist für anfänger nicht mehr zu kriegen...weil sie keiner mitnimmt oder unterstützt...das war mal anders,schade


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (19. Juli 2010)

skill ist ..... messbar 

skillscore olé  *iro off*


----------



## Hamburgperle (19. Juli 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> Ergänzung:
> 
> und 5 Minuten später geht ein neuer Thread auf: was ist ein Huhn?




... ;-))) das vergaß ich !!!


----------



## Loony555 (19. Juli 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Herrlich ... der Klassiker schlecht hin wiedermal ...
> 
> .. jemand fragt, "was ist ein Ei?" und spätestens vom vierten Schreiber schallt ein kräftiges "früher waren die Hühner sowieso alle besser" durch den Raum ... worauf der sechste dann entgegnet "Eier sind schon immer Scheiße gewesen ... "
> 
> ... spätestens ab dem achten Schreiber dann wird diskutiert, ob Eier schon immer scheisse waren und daß Hühner sowie OP sind ... worauf immer wieder die Empörung im Board hochquillt ... "nerft Hühner ... !!"


Made my day ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic
Skill ist, als Platten DD die Mobs abzuspotten, die gerade den Heiler in den Boden stampfen, weil der Random Tank pennt und sich ganz auf seinen einen Mob konzentriert (oder auf den Fernseher, ICQ, seine Frau oder sonstwas)... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss der Heiler zwar kurzfristig zwei Leute versorgen, aber immer noch besser als einen toten Heiler zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drazmodaan (19. Juli 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Herrlich ... der Klassiker schlecht hin wiedermal ...
> 
> .. jemand fragt, "was ist ein Ei?" und spätestens vom vierten Schreiber schallt ein kräftiges "früher waren die Hühner sowieso alle besser" durch den Raum ... worauf der sechste dann entgegnet "Eier sind schon immer Scheiße gewesen ... "
> 
> ... spätestens ab dem achten Schreiber dann wird diskutiert, ob Eier schon immer scheisse waren und daß Hühner sowie OP sind ... worauf immer wieder die Empörung im Board hochquillt ... "nerft Hühner ... !!"



/sign


----------



## Bipun (19. Juli 2010)

skill ist:
- nie aus eigenverschulden sterben 
- sich mit der klasse die man spielt beschäftigen und nicht nach skillungen im /2 fragen
- den dps mal dps sein lassen und das beste für die gruppe machen


----------



## spaten (19. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der mann mit dem schirm imitiert eine flammenwand, die komaziegen imitieren meine damaligen raidmember 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rl hatte seine _komaschafe_ auf der liste.
manche leiden auch eher unter narkolepsie.

skill ist...

.. die flammenwand erkennen und mit einem hechtsprung im letzten moment mittenrein springen.


----------



## Nexus.X (19. Juli 2010)

Plattenbau schrieb:


> Skill ist,
> Als Tank/Heal beim Bossfight in eine leere Flasche Bier zu pinkeln,
> ohne das der Raid dabei übern Jordan geht und etwas auf den Teppisch tropft


Als Tank relativ einfach, wenn man Bosse wie Lord Mark'gar, die Blutkönigin oder ähnliche nimmt ... 



Berndl schrieb:


> PvE:
> Jederzeit den Raidlead + dazugehörige Erklärung übernehmen zu können. Das Erklärte umzusetzen. *Seine Klasse perfekt zu beherrschen*.
> 
> PvP:
> *Seine Klasse Perfekt beherrschen*. Zu jeder Situation eine passende Reaktion zu finden.


Perfektion ist nicht real, demzufolge unerreichbar.



Elrola schrieb:


> Und garantiert KEIN Skill ist...
> ... trotz 6000+ Gearscorewert ganze (festhalten) 2500dps zu fahren. An Fauldarm. Mit 25% Buff.
> Kein Witz so einen Mage hatten wir mal im Raid...


Wer weiß, vielleicht hat er die mit Level 40 erlernte Second-Skillung ausgepackt und niedrige Ränge genutzt ohne es zu merken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder er hat FrostFireBolt gespammt, weils so schön bunt ist.



Suffi117 schrieb:


> Skill ist ...
> das hier nicht zu lesen ;D
> 
> jetzt sieht man ma wer so alles kein skill hat^^
> ...


Aber du hast es gedacht und in deinem Kopf erschaffen, Schande über dich!



Vedhoc schrieb:


> LK 25 hero Erfolg // 5n5 2500 Wertung pls....





ftgzu schrieb:


> Lol wie angepisst er direkt ist. Als wenn jeder die Zeit und Böcke hätte in einem verf*** Spiel jeden H4 Erfolg zu holen Rofl.


Beides meiner Ansicht nach völliger Schwachfug.
1. Besteht WoW nicht nur aus dem Hardmode des aktuell dicksten Bosses.
2. Hat es ebenso wenig mit H4 zu tun, wenn man diesen tot hat.
Was die Leute wohl aber beides nie begreifen werden!

Skill ist ... 
selbstständiges Denkvermögen und die Gabe für die Gemeinschaft zu handeln.
... "nicht" nur im Spiel.

MfG


----------



## Neth (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
-improvisieren zu können


----------



## Zangor (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
...Teamwork und soziale Kompetenz.

25 Leute können jeder noch soviel DPS haben und ihre Klassen beherrschen, wenn alle nur Egomanen und Soziopathen sind werden sie dennoch nichts erreichen. WoW lebt vom Teamplay.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist:
In jeder Situation das beste aus seinem Charakter herauszuholen.



Gord3n schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ... nicht (mehr) WoW zu spielen.



Anti-Skill (tolles Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist, seiner WoW-sucht zu frönen, indem man sich in WoW-Foren herumtreibt, obwohl man nicht mehr spielt.


----------



## Occasus (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist....
ein Synonym für aktive Potenz: Vermögen (Leistungsfähigkeit) hat, wer etwas zu tun vermag. Nicht nur Individuen haben Vermögen, sondern ebenso wird auch Gruppen oder Gesellschaften ein Vermögen zugeschrieben. Fähigkeiten sind im Gegensatz zu Fertigkeiten angeboren oder durch äußere Umstände bestimmt und müssen demnach nicht erworben werden. Manche Fähigkeiten können jedoch durch Training verbessert werden.


----------



## EisblockError (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
die selbstverständlichen Sachen zu meistern (Gute DPG, aus void laufen, atem ausweichen, fähigkeiten gut nutzen)
und gleichzeitig noch überragend zu sein, z.B. Situationen gut einzuschätzen und danach zu handeln, oder besonders gut mit seiner Klasse umgehen können und die umgebung mit einbeziehen.
Und auf anweisungen zu hören und sie umzusetzen.


----------



## Ultimo01 (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
Movement, Keine Dummen Fragen Stellen, Nicht Trödeln, nicht Unangemeldet afk gehen, Gut Tanken, Gut Heilen, Guten KONSTANTEN Schaden zu machen, Einfach mal die Klappe halten wenn der andere Recht hatt...


----------



## EisblockError (19. Juli 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Anti-Skill (tolles Wort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achso sry, wusste nicht dass Buffed ein WoW Forum ist, naja bb


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
...dem Heiler als Katze auch mal ein Anregen geben, wenn der Moonkin zu doof oder nicht vorhanden ist oder es auf sich selbst gesetzt hat.

Skill ist...
...nicht nur die eigene Klasse zu beherrschen, sondern den DDs (DorfDeppen...ja, ich weiß: Selfowned) zu sagen, dass der Heal-Pala auch mal auf Heal-Stoff/-Leder würfeln darf, wenn das gedroppte (wesentlich) besser ist als das, was er momentan hat....Leider raffen das die Allerwenigsten -.-.-.-.-.-.-


Und fangt jetzt bitte keine Diskussion an, ob der Heal-Pala auf Stoff würfeln darf oder nicht. Dafür ist dieser Thread nicht da!


----------



## Freelancer (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist ...
... nicht andere Spieler zu flamen.

Skill ist ...
.... andere Spieler zu respektieren.


Leider bei manchen nicht vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist
Klassenverständnis

Skill ist 
Bosstaktiken zu kennen 

Analog dazu 
Kein Skill ist einfach so zu tun als kenne man den Boss und dann die Gruppe zu wipen

Skill ist
sich auf Teamspiel konzentrieren zu können


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

Skil ist was im Schädel zu haben.


----------



## My_name_is_MR_wow (19. Juli 2010)

sorry der muss sein^^

Skill ist...
1337!!!


----------



## darkcava (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
...auch in kritischen Situationen stehts das maximal Mögliche aus seinem Char herauszuholen.


----------



## Kleinkind01 (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist....

- ...wenn jemand besser ist als ich ( /ironie off )
-....wenn man seine Klasse beherscht und sich gutauskennt.


----------



## Nexus.X (19. Juli 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Skill ist
> Bosstaktiken zu kennen


Hättest du "auf Bossfähigkeiten reagieren zu können" geschrieben, wär es noch akzeptabel gewesen, aber so widersprech ich einfach mal und sage "Nö!".


----------



## Tweetycat280 (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist

Einen Wipe verursachen und dem Rnd Raid glauben zu machen es ist jmd anders Schuld

Skill ist 

Einen Gegner zu fearen und den Schaden vorher so zu berechnen das der Fear genau dann bricht kurz bevor der Gegner in eine andere Gruppe rennt.

Skill ist 

Den Tank anständig zu erklären das dem Dämohexer der Wichtel NIX bringt auch wenn dieser wehement auf die paar HP vom Blutpakt klopft. 

Skill ist 

ruhig zu bleiben wenn kein Raidmitglied das Gesuportal drückt.

Skill ist 
ruhig zu bleiben weil es ihnen doch einfällt das sie nen Gesu wollen.

Skill ist
Den Raid klar zu machen das der Seelenstein beim Dudu besser aufgehoben ist (BR u So)

Skill ist
Den RL klar zu machen das ich den Fluch der Elemente nicht setze weil Unholy/Moonkin dabei ist


----------



## gezortl (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

- Vor jedem Einloggen an das Regal / den Schrank zu gehen um das Hirn aus dem Glas mit Formaldehyd zu nehmen und einzusetzen.

- Auszuloggen wenn man müde, gelangweilt oder genervt ist.

- Übersicht und Beherrschung vor allem der eigenen, aber auch gerne der anderen Klasse(n), damit man nicht den Priest nach Portalen, den Warlock nach Brot/Wasser und den Magier nach Health-/Soulstone oder sogar Heilung fragt.

- Erst RL was drauf zu haben und sich erst dann im Spiel zu profilieren.

- Eine halbwegs anständige Orthographie und Syntax, denn diese hilft dabei im Tradechannel nicht permanent blöd angemacht oder verarscht zu werden.

- Seine Chatbeiträge zu lesen bevor man auf "Enter" drückt.

- Auch ohne Studium in Sozialpädagogik zu erkennen, dass in einem Spiel wie WoW für ein gutes Miteinander alle Verhaltensregeln zu befolgen sind welche auch in der realen Gesellschaft erwartet werden.

- Nur aus wichtigen RL-Gründen eine Gruppe zu verlassen, auch wenn diese gerade mal nicht so toll voran kommt. Es sei denn es tritt von Punkt 2 das dritte Kriterium zu, denn dann ist die soziale Verträglichkeit nicht mehr gewährleistet.

- Seine Charaktere und sein Gold im Spiel erarbeitet, statt gekauft zu haben.

- Eine Differenz im Spiel auf zweierlei Art beizulegen. Entweder schlichtet man gleich selbst, oder man führt die Diskussion/Argumentation so, dass es der Andere ist der den 3-Tage-Ban kassiert.

- Platin...               (Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold, Skill ist...)

- Immer ein Noggenfogger dabei zu haben,.. Denn man fand heraus, das kleine Leute meist eine bessere Übersicht haben. ^^

- Nicht aus dem Schleimfluss in Undercity zu trinken. ^^

- Im Sommer in einem Media Markt oder Saturn den letzten USB-Ventilator mit einer Kombination von "Schildschlag => Prankenhieb => Taschendiebstahl => Frostnova => Blinzeln" zu ergattern.


----------



## sykee (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
 	...aus dem nicht besten equip das beste rauszuholen


----------



## Yosef (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist ich!


----------



## Synus (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
..Beim Arthas Firstkill bei 10% den Geist freizulassen und sich trotzdem zu freuen.
..Sich 1 Min Weg zu sparen, indem man durch 20 Mobs rennt und am Ende nur 3 Min bis zur Leiche laufen muss.
..Im Bossfight den PC neuzustarten, sich Chips zu holen und aufs Klo geht, aber am Ende trotzdem noch erster im DMG ist.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (19. Juli 2010)

Synus schrieb:


> ..Im Bossfight den PC neuzustarten, sich Chips zu holen und aufs Klo geht, aber am Ende trotzdem noch erster im DMG ist.




*lach* Das is geil! xDDD Made my day. =)


----------



## Yosef (19. Juli 2010)

Synus schrieb:


> ..Im Bossfight den PC neuzustarten, sich Chips zu holen und aufs Klo geht, aber am Ende trotzdem noch erster im DMG ist.



Dein Recount läuft auch nicht weiter, wenn WoW aus ist..


----------



## Camô (19. Juli 2010)

Gord3n schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ... nicht (mehr) WoW zu spielen.



Immer diese Antimenschen. Hauptsache im WoW-Forum rumgammeln und als Erste ihren Senf dazugeben. Ganz im ernst: Was treibt euch an?


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Juli 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> Dein Recount läuft auch nicht weiter, wenn WoW aus ist..


Das recount der anderen schon.


----------



## Dragongoth (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
einem Menschen es zu verzeihen wenn er Fehler macht!


----------



## Renox110 (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

...wenn man meint, man hätte welchen.


----------



## Plusader (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist... mein zweiter Vorname ! 

Tjo, Tatsache ist halt Tatsache, kann man nichts gegen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anni®! (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist ... in jeder Situation, zu jeder Begebenheit, zu jedem noch so fast verlorenen Moment doch noch Herr der Lage zu sein.

Skill ist ... richtig zu Spamen! Nicht bei irgendwelchen Kinder Diskussionen im /2 mit Sprüchen wie "sind mal wieder ferien" (ohne Fragezeichen) sich irgendwie allwissend und erwachsen zu fühlen, Konter zu gegebenen Flame´s anzugeben und viel Spaß und Unterhaltung zu geben.

Skill ist ... wenn man trotzdem luckt.

Skill ist ... Chuck Norris

Skill ist ... eben einfach das Beste!


----------



## shadownappi (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist .... mein zweiter Name


----------



## Arthaslight (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

...in WOW nicht (mehr) nötig.


----------



## Murinus (19. Juli 2010)

Skill 

-ist  bei 50% hp vom boss afk zu gehen und am ende immer noch #1 im damag meter ist .

-ist wenn der tankende bär mitten im gefecht nen bettelrezz raus haut ohne zu sterben.

- ist 1000 gs points weniger als andere zu haben und oben im schaden zu stehen.

- ist wenn man eine tactic vorschlägt sie als fragwürdig von allen anderen gehalten wird, sie alles anders rum machen und dann wipen.

- ist etwas was der eine hat und der andere nicht.

-ist mit 6 leuten die allianz könige zu raiden und 15 allianzler es nicht schaffen euch dabei aufzuhalten.

-ist du darfst.


----------



## Kehrin (19. Juli 2010)

Skill ist.....

..... 1K Winter als Hordler auf Alleria zu gewinnen


----------



## gezortl (21. Juli 2010)

Murinus schrieb:


> Skill
> 
> -ist  bei 50% hp vom boss afk zu gehen und am ende immer noch #1 im damag meter ist .
> 
> ...






Skill ist...

Vor der Teilnahme an Diskussionen die Schule besucht zu haben!


----------



## gezortl (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

In einem belibiegen WoW-Community Forum Beiträge zu lesen, ohne sich über die deutsche Bildungspolitik aufzuregen!


----------



## Pusillin (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist die Fähigkeit, zu wissen (und möglichst schnell zu tun), was man in welcher Situation machen soll.


----------



## zkral (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

... seine Aufgabe so zu übernehmen, dass man zusätzlich bei anderen aushelfen kann.


----------



## Tontaube (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist..

...wenn man trotzdem lacht!


----------



## dustail (21. Juli 2010)

Geschicklichkeit
Fähigkeit
Geschick
Fertigkeit
Können
Kunst
Kunstfertigkeit
..auf Englisch.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (21. Juli 2010)

skill ist...

während den serverwartungsarbeiten sich einzuloggen


----------



## hexxhexx (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist....

- Arschbacken zusammenkneifen und immer wieder versuchen

- Seine Grenzen und Fähigkeiten zu kennen

- Als Stofficaster mit einem Mob am Rock zum Tank hin- und nicht wegzurennen


----------



## Rainaar (21. Juli 2010)

Berndl schrieb:


> PvE:
> Jederzeit den Raidlead + dazugehörige Erklärung übernehmen zu können. Das Erklärte umzusetzen. Seine Klasse perfekt zu beherrschen.
> 
> PvP:
> Seine Klasse Perfekt beherrschen. Zu jeder Situation eine passende Reaktion zu finden.



Stimmt, Du hast recht.
Das Problem ist nur leider, das wenn man das wirklich so sieht, wird der Kreis der Leute mit Skill wohl sehr, sehr übersichtlich sein und sicherlich nicht mit dem Kreis der Buffeduser eine Schnittmenge bilden.


----------



## Spardas (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist ...

- wenn man immer noch weiss, das es Nur ein Spiel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- nicht immer am Tank/Heil/DD's schuld geben, sonder selber kritisch mit sich selber umzugehen, und versuchen es besser zu machen.


----------



## Andoral1990 (21. Juli 2010)

skill ist...

auch als dd mal zu spotten wenn man sieht das ein mob den heiler haut


----------



## AoC.Virtus (21. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ...in WoW nicht vorhanden.



/sign


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Juli 2010)

Ogannon schrieb:


> skill ist..
> 
> ..wenn man trotzdem siegt


das triffts.

skill ist
... nicht im feuer stehen



WeRkO schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ...in WoW nicht vorhanden.


völliger blödsinn. boss fallen nicht ohne grund wochen eher und in der arena sind nicht ohen grund leute seit jahren konstant auf platz 1


----------



## bloodstained (21. Juli 2010)

..wenn man WoW spielt und trotzdem noch zeit für seine Freunde hat.


----------



## Zuckerbub (21. Juli 2010)

ist es Skill:

- Das man keine Prequests mehr machen muss
- Das man T9 mit Marken erhält
- Normal/Hardmode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Das CC verschwunden ist (CC wtf ist CC)
- Das man sein Mana nicht mehr einteilen muss (*Plär Plär ich brauch kein manareg bin priester bla bla)

oder:

- Den roten Punkt auf der Map zu finden wenn die Ansage *"nuclear strike detected"* kommt




sc2 in 5 Tagen


----------



## Minorjiel (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

...als DD nebenbei zu decursen, wenn's der Heiler nicht macht/kann
...als DD die Mobs vom Heiler abzuspotten, wenn man's kann und der Tank nicht dazu kommt
...als DD beim Heilen zu helfen, wenn's eng wird
...auch mal die CC Fähigkeiten heraus zu kramen, wenn's Sinn macht.
...generell seine Fähigkeiten in den passenden Momenten einzusetzen
...wenn man Buffs verteilt und selbstständig erneuert
...auf seine Mitspieler achtet und Mana-Pausen, etc. berücksichtigt
...nicht im Aggro-Meter in den Wettbewerb mit dem Tank tritt
...sein Bufffood und seine Flask selber mitbringt
...auch mal seinen Mitspielern einen Loot gönnt
...die Augen auch mal auf dem Spielgeschehen lässt und weiß, wo sich die Taste W,A,S,D (oder die Maus :-) ) befinden
...etc. pp.


----------



## Terethy (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
... zu wissen was man kann 
... seine eigenen schwächen und stärken zu kennen und die schwächen der gegner auszunutzen


----------



## Jester (21. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Achso sry, wusste nicht dass Buffed ein WoW Forum ist, naja bb



Naja das WoW Forum von Buffed ist ein WoW Forum. Hat mich zuerst auch gewundert...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spellman (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

wenn man ohne zu murren zum x-ten mal den brain-afklern den Arsch rettet.


----------



## Zuckal-Deme (21. Juli 2010)

Ich habe gerade einen literarischen Erguss: 

Skill ist...
... wenn man gut spielt.


----------



## Naldina (21. Juli 2010)

skill ist 6000+ gearscore


----------



## JacobyVII (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist..
..zu wissen, was man wann machen muss.


----------



## DaScAn (21. Juli 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> 
> ...zu wissen, was wann zu tun ist und in der Lage zu sein dies auch zu tun.



Treffender gehts wohl kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
... nicht kaufbar für alles andere gibt es Mastercard


----------



## Muahdib (21. Juli 2010)

Skill is ....  no Luck

but Luck is a Skill .


----------



## öhmkp (21. Juli 2010)

skill ist..
-wen man nicht dem Tank an allem die schuld gibt


----------



## Nahemis (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

beim Dauerwipen rechtzeitig auf das Anti-Frust-Set zu switchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...
... nicht verhandelbar


----------



## Samaraner (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist trotzdem zu gewinnen.


----------



## Jobbl (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist
 	aus dem Equip und der Situation das beste rauszuholen.


----------



## Grimbär (21. Juli 2010)

Skill ist...

Jeder macht was er will,
keiner macht was er soll,

und ALLE machen MIT :-D


----------



## Taknator (21. Juli 2010)

skill ist... ist es etwas zu essen? jamjam skill ist... wenn luck zur gewohnheit wird


----------



## asmolol (31. August 2010)

skill ist...
...im pvp nicht nur die eigene klasse, sondern auch die gegnerische zu kennen.


----------



## Gen91 (31. August 2010)

Skill ist...
 	... nach dem 2 Versuch endlich die zwei drei einfachen Grundregeln der Bossmechanik zu verstehen!


----------



## Gerti (31. August 2010)

Skill ist, in möglichst kurzer Zeit den kompletten Bosskampf, insbesondere die Aufgabe seiner Klasse zu verstehen und zu jeder Zeit des Bosskampfes das maximale (wie zB DMG) aus seinem Char rauszuholen, ohne dabei sinnlos Schaden zu bekommen, auf Support zu verzichten oder es den Anderen schwerer zu machen.
Außerdem reagiert man auf eine ungewohnte Situation sofort und richtig.


----------



## inxs_tp (31. August 2010)

Gwendolynn schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> 
> ...zu wissen, was wann zu tun ist und in der Lage zu sein dies auch zu tun.



/sign


----------



## Cybereule (31. August 2010)

Skill ist...

wenn du zu Hause bist! Ach ne...falsche Werbung! Also: Für mich bedeutet Skill im richtigen Moment richtig zu handeln und dabei anderen im Notfall helfen zu können! Und natürlich das beste aus sich heraus zu holen!


----------



## Cultural (31. August 2010)

Muuhkuhh schrieb:


> skill ist...
> 
> während den serverwartungsarbeiten sich einzuloggen






Hab ich schon geschafft!


----------



## Euphi (31. August 2010)

skill ist....
		...seine Klasse zu beherrschen
		...andere Klassen zu kennen 
		...auch ein Boss mehr als 1 mal zu tryen
		...richtig in schweren Situationen reagieren zu können
		...sich über einen Boss zu informieren befor man das erste mal hingeht
		...das Optimalste für den Raid rauszuhollen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. August 2010)

Skill ist...
...sich aus Faulheit keine Guides anzugucken, während der Bosserklärung vom Raidleiter Peggles zu zocken und trotzdem am Ende noch zu stehen.


----------



## Moonprayer (31. August 2010)

Skill ist...
... wenn man in richtigen Situationen luck hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gormogon (31. August 2010)

Still ist 
aus seinen equip alles raus zu holen was geht.

sprich verzauberungen Sockel etc. Denn kommt der schaden fast von alleine.

In pvp ist skill wenn man seine cd's perfekt timen tut und man schnell auf neue Situationen reagieren kann.


----------



## Kief (31. August 2010)

Gord3n schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ... nicht (mehr) WoW zu spielen.



Skill ist was Gord3n nicht hat


----------



## Ukmâsmú (31. August 2010)

Skill ist...




Skill und den haben von tag zu tage immer weniger!!!  MAX FLAME!!!


----------



## Nimbe (31. August 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Skill ist in der Gilde GSA zu sein
> 
> 
> http://www.gladi-statt-abi.de.tl/
> ...




Nix gegen dich....

Ich hab mir mal die Website angeguckt. 3 Buchstaben W T F!

Und auch ein video von dir hab ich mir angesehn. Von wegen elite pvp^^ Du bist Keyboardturner;klickst nur und spielst gegen Leute die echt null draufhaben. 

Du hast sicherlich 0 Skill nix nede nada null! 

Und ganz ehrlich: diese Website is einfach nur fail und zeigt meines erachtens auch wie verdammt unreif du und der rest der Gilde sein müssen. Andere Spieler werden geflamt usw usw

Kann sein, dass vlt 1 2 leute in der Gilde gut sind, DU aber sicherlich nicht.

Ich bin zwar mehr der Erfolgsjäger,spaßhaber in wow und nicht n sogenannter overskillor pvpler, ABER sogar ich sehe und Verstehe, dass du echt NULL drauf hast!!

Leute wie du sind einfach nur peinlich, und ich denke mal wenn du dich so im reallife verhälst wie im game, wirste so schnell keine Freunde, keine Freundin/Frau, geschweige den einen Job haben.Werd erwachsen und zwar schnell würd dir echt gut tun. 



BTT: Skill ist.... 
alles über seine Klasse wissen
n bisschen theorycrafting beherrschen
addons wie gearscore zu ignorieren wissen
und ganz wichtig:
Lernfähig zu sein und aus fehlern lernen zu können.



Post scriptum: @Untoder: Du bist peinlich; einfach nur peinlich!Und das ist mein Ernst!


----------



## Mirastor (31. August 2010)

Skill ist....
.... mit keinem Addon zu messen und daher nichts womit man posen, aber trotzdem haben kann.


----------



## Cathan (31. August 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> Nix gegen dich....
> Ich hab mir mal die Website angeguckt
> Und auch ein video von dir. Du bist Keyboardturner klickst nur und spielst gegen Leute die echt null draufhaben.
> Du hast sicherlich 0 Skill nix nede nada null!
> ...


/sign
Untoder zeigt einfach:
Auch unreife Leute ohne Ahnung können auf manchen Realmpools ein hohes rating haben.
btw selbsternannte "Elite-Gilden" sind einfach lächerlich.


----------



## Gnorfal (31. August 2010)

> Skill ist..


das zeitlich aufeinander abgestimmte Drücken von Tasten oder Tastern.
Besser sieht man es an folgender Aussage:

Der Noob/Boon/Newb/Casual - Spieler *drückt 4 Knöpfe* und schlägt damit den Mob tot.

Der Pro-Spieler *drückt 4 Knöpfe* in der richtigen Reihenfolge und schlägt damit den Mob tot.

Der Skill (ed)-Spieler *drückt 4 Knöpfe* in der richtigen Reihenfolge UND zeitlich aufeinander abgestimmt und schlägt damit den Mob tot.

Mal sehen, wems auffällt...


----------



## Uldanem (31. August 2010)

Skill ist.....

....wenn man ohne Addon ohne GS zu wissen und sonst was trotzdem gut zu sein! (Was ich leider nicht bin)




ich habe noch was....


Luck ist....


....wenn man gegen nen Hexer im Arathi Flagge defft ihn umhaut und dann zusieht wie die Dots ein langsma töten.. jedoch bei 49 Leben die Dots auslaufen!


----------



## Pyrodimi (31. August 2010)

Der Durchschnittswowler versteht unter "Skill" die Fähigkeit in der vom Boss definierten Zeit A[A=4mal soviel Zeit wie eigentlich für die Aktion benötigt wird] nach Punkt B[B=minmimale Wegstrecke die in Zeit A normalerweise 4mal hinterlegt werden kann] zu laufen. "Skill" verhält sich meist im abnehmenden proportionalen Verhältniss zu GS [GS=Wert welcher definiert je weniger "Skill" das man haben muss um trotzdem zu überleben so ist zum Bsp ab 6K GS nur noch ein gefühlter Skillwert von +/-0 notwendig um einen Boss auf die Bretter zu schicken]
In anderen MMOs wird Skill gemeinhin als Umfassender Sammelbegriff für folgende Formel herangezogen:

Verständniss und Beherrschung der Spielmechanik + Intelligente und selbstständige Nutzung der von der Spielmechanik maximal Möglichen Skills des jeweiligen Charakters x coolnes in extrem chaotischen und gefährlichen Aktionen + persönliche Aufmerksamsgabe - deutsche Rechtschreiblegasthenie

Bitte beachtet das WoW allerdings in der modernen MMOmathematik und Forschung NICHT als vollwertiges MMORPG gerechnet wird, und von daher die Anfangs genannte "Skill"formel für Rundenbasierende "Hackn Slays" anwendung findet.

mfg Dr.Dr.dipl. Pyro


----------



## Darussios (31. August 2010)

Skill ist...
...sich selbst und seine Kameraden kampffähig zu halten.


----------



## Novane (31. August 2010)

in WoW classic, wenn man mit 3 Feuermages + Unsichtbarkeitstränken nen 40 Mann Raid zerlegt die alle auf einem Haufen stehen :-D


----------



## Creazy (31. August 2010)

Skill ist...

nach nem wipe an dem man schuld ist nich zu sagen das der Boss buggy ist!

greetz ^^


----------



## Cathan (31. August 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> junge ich werd dieses saison gladi, was willst du Spargelstecher von mir?


Schaff erstmal deinen Sonderschulabschluss Nerd.
Und was ich von dir will? Dass du dich nicht aufführst wie ein süchtiges, niveauloses Kleinkind. (siehe die Gildenpage die er freundlicherweise gepostet hat)


----------



## Kokoros (31. August 2010)

Gord3n schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ... nicht (mehr) WoW zu spielen.



weise worte!


----------



## Geronimus (31. August 2010)

skill ist...wenn du als einziger überlebst ;-)


----------



## Dwarim (31. August 2010)

Skill ist... OUT!

AVG = GS > all


----------



## _Marv_ (31. August 2010)

Skill ist....

Leute nicht nach Gearscore auszusuchen!


----------



## Deathgnom (31. August 2010)

skill ist wenn man mehr healt als die heals in den portalen bei dreamwalker


----------



## Cathan (31. August 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> So wie du postet hast du eh kein skill, mit dir red ich doch erst gar net lowbob da!


Selbst wenn ich ein lowbob wäre, besser ein lowbob mit RL als ein Gladi und RL-Versager.
btw ich ignorier dich, geh deinen Weg und fang an zu heulen wenn irgendwann die Server off gehen und du wahrnimmst was du vernachlässigt hast.


----------



## Hordewikinger (31. August 2010)

Skill ist...
wenn man ein fetter wow flamer ist, der dieses spiel nichmal spielt und dennoch denkt er wüsste etwas darüber und somit sich erlaubt einen lächerlichen kinderdiss gegen WoW in jedem noch so kleinen Thread zu posten...

NOT !!!121


----------



## _Marv_ (31. August 2010)

xDDD 
Untoder bester XD

du bist soo verdammt lustig xD


----------



## kilerwakka (31. August 2010)

skill ist wenn man weiß was man tut


----------



## ach was solls. (31. August 2010)

Skill ist...

... wenn du provokativ im Feuer stehen bleibst damit der Heiler endlich mal wieder was zu tun hat zu jetzigen Zeiten!

Skill ist...

... wenn du als Schurke Saurfang im 10er HC tankst, damit auch der letzte % Leben dahin geht.


----------



## Ugdil (31. August 2010)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> Rechtschreibung zu beherschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Trifft auf dich ja nicht zu.

beher[R]schen


----------



## Death the Kid (31. August 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Skill ist in der Gilde GSA zu sein
> 
> 
> http://www.gladi-statt-abi.de.tl/
> ...



Die Seite ist genauso schlecht wie du,ganz ehrlich.
Rechtschreibung ist keine Krankheit und einen Titel anstatt einem Abitur ist genauso falsch.
Ihr solltet euch vielleicht auf andere Dinge konzentrieren,aber ich kann euch verstehen,wenn
man schon im echten Leben versagt,kann man zumindestens im Spiel was erreichen wollen.

Nichts gegen eure Rechtschreibung,oh halt,ihr habt keine,aber mach dich nicht noch lächerlicher
als du bist du arme Seele.

BTT: Skill ist...die Kunst in bestimmten Situationen brilliant zu agieren und wenn nötig Klassenkenntnis mitzubringen.
 	Skill ist auch noch die Fähigkeit die geforderte Leistung zu erbringen auch ohne 6k+ dps.


----------



## Lornorr (31. August 2010)

Ugdil schrieb:


> Trifft auf dich ja nicht zu.
> 
> beher[R]schen



rofl, der war gut :-)


----------



## Skalpi (31. August 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Skill ist eine geschenk Gottes, das nur sehr wenigen zu Teil wird. Skillige Spieler sind rar gesäht und heben sich deutlich von der breiten Masse der Causals ab.
> 
> High skill ist die höchste Form des Pro Gaming vielleicht hilft euch dieser link weiter, die ist zb eine pro gaming Gilde wo nur echte pro gamer beherbergt sind.
> 
> ...





Untoder schrieb:


> Skill ist in der Gilde GSA zu sein
> 
> 
> http://www.gladi-statt-abi.de.tl/
> ...


 


Untoder schrieb:


> junge ich werd dieses saison gladi, was willst du Spargelstecher von mir?
> 
> 
> GSA rulezsss
> ...


 
 Die wissenschaftliche Untersuchung des Erbgutes von Neandertalern und Homo sapiens führte zu der Erkenntnis, daß eine 2 bis 3-prozentige Vermischung beider Spezies stattgefunden hat. Bislang vertraten Anthropologen die Auffassung, daß diese Vermischung keine nennenswerten Auswirkungen auf den Homo sapiens hatte.
 In jünster Zeit gab es jedoch vermehrt Hinweise, die Zweifel an dieser Theorie aufkommen ließen.
 Sofern sich diese Hinweise nicht durch eine punktuelle retrograde Evolution erklären lassen, wäre die bisher vorherrschende Meinung eindeutig widerlegt.


----------



## Chillers (31. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Skill ist aus seinen Möglichkeiten (EQ, Situation) das beste zu machen.



Überleben, andere überleben lassen, mal helfen, ein Ohr offen haben, und immer überleben und möglichst viele beim Überleben Teil haben lassen

OOM


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (31. August 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Skill ist wenn viele Leute sagen das du skill hast!



lustig wie du mit einem rating von knapp über 2k dich so brüsten kannst in solch einem schlechten realmpool ....


----------



## Suninho (1. September 2010)

Skill ist wen dein Schaden trotz vielen Movements und Taktik nicht ins Bodenlose sinkt.


----------



## Chillers (1. September 2010)

Suninho schrieb:


> Skill ist wen dein Schaden trotz vielen Movements und Taktik nicht ins Bodenlose sinkt.



jau, da arbeite ich gerade dran. Hört sich doof an, aber stimmt!


----------



## axela (1. September 2010)

Ugdil schrieb:


> Trifft auf dich ja nicht zu.
> 
> beher[R]schen



made my day DDDDD


----------



## Gnorfal (1. September 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Der Durchschnittswowler versteht unter "Skill" die Fähigkeit in der vom Boss definierten Zeit A[A=4mal soviel Zeit wie eigentlich für die Aktion benötigt wird] nach Punkt B[B=minmimale Wegstrecke die in Zeit A normalerweise 4mal hinterlegt werden kann] zu laufen. "Skill" verhält sich meist im abnehmenden proportionalen Verhältniss zu GS* [GS=Wert welcher definiert je weniger "Skill" das man haben muss um trotzdem zu überleben[/b] so ist zum Bsp ab 6K GS nur noch ein gefühlter Skillwert von +/-0 notwendig um einen Boss auf die Bretter zu schicken]
> 
> 
> mfg Dr.Dr.dipl. Pyro
> *


*

Falsch. GS definiert, wie 24 andere arme Seelen dumm genug sein konnten, einen Spacken komplett auszustatten. 

Skill ist...
.... das englische Wort für: 



Eignung {f}
Können {n}
Geschick {n}
Fertigkeit {f}
Fähigkeit {f}
Gewandtheit {f}
Befähigung {f}
Fachkönnen {n}
Qualifikation {f}
Handfertigkeit {f}
Kunstfertigkeit {f}
Geschicklichkeit {f}
Kunst {f} [Können, Fertigkeit]

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Wenn also im Spiel jemand sagt, er habe Skill, meint er damit die Fähigkeit, seine Finger über die Tasten fliegen zu lassen...
BTW: Bin ich froh, dass nicht so viele Schreibkräfte WoW spielen, bei 10-Finger Nutzung tagtäglich im Büro als Sekretärin, würden die uns alt aussehen lassen im Spiel.*


----------



## Rolandos (1. September 2010)

> Skill ist...
> .... das englische Wort für:
> 
> Eignung {f}
> ...



Stimmt, allerdings ist Das, auf das Reallife bezogen.

Skill in WoW ist

Sich eine Gamecard kaufen können, 
PC einschalten können,
den Code eingeben können , 
sinnlos auf die Tasten hauen können,
nicht zu merken wie man seine Lebenszeit vergeudet,

und das Wichtigste, 
Mitspieler flammen können, 
Mitspieler im Stichlassen können, 
meckern über DPS, 
Mitspieler auslachen wegen GS, 
Progamer raushängen lassen.


----------



## Pastwalker (1. September 2010)

ic würde mal so ganz grob behaupten
Skill lässt sich in vielen Dingen erkennen.
Zb wenn man sich für seinen Char interessiert und dem entsprechend sorgfältig sich alle Techniken etc durchliest und nicht einfach das skillt was sich cool anhört 
Skill ist zb auch den Sinn und de Zusammenhänge einiger Dinge zu suchen und zu erkennen um so effektiver zu sein.
Skill ist auch ...
egal ich hab kein bock mehr xD


----------



## Lisica (1. September 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ...in WoW nicht vorhanden.



gibts tatsächlich noch leute, die meiner meinung sind .


----------



## Gnorfal (1. September 2010)

Jetzt weiss ich es endlich^^

Skill im Bezug auf World of Warcraft ist die Kunst, den Eltern oder dem Spezialamt Geld und Zeit abzuluchsen, um im Spiel nen dicken markieren zu können...

Gibt also sehr viele "skilled" Spieler^^


----------



## anuron85 (1. September 2010)

Bezug nehmend auf Instanzen und Schlachtzüge, splitte ich mal auf:

1. Heilerskill ist ...
... aus einer scheinbar unüberlebbaren Situation sich und alle Gruppenmitglieder heil heraus zu bringen.

2. Tankskill ist ...
... von jedem Gegner eins auf die Rüber zu bekommen ohne dass diese nur auf die Idee kommen können, jemand anderen anzugreifen.

3. DDlerskill ist ...
... auf unterequipte Heiler und/oder Tanks rücksicht zu nehmen, damit Punkt 1 und 2 in kraft treten kann.


----------



## Fuzzymouth (1. September 2010)

Skill ist etwas, wofür man inzwischen 12 Forenseiten braucht, um es zu definieren.


----------



## Avolus (1. September 2010)

Hier mal der sinnvollste Beitrag zum Thread:

bla bla bla.


----------



## Edrohma (1. September 2010)

Plattenbau schrieb:


> Skill ist,
> Als Tank/Heal beim Bossfight in eine leere Flasche Bier zu pinkeln,
> ohne das der Raid dabei übern Jordan geht und etwas auf den Teppisch tropft



also da muss man entweder sehr gut zielen können oder... ist euch klar wie dünn so ein bierflaschenhals ist?


----------



## Espe89 (1. September 2010)

Skill ist...
... für jeden zugänglich, aber vielen verwährt
... schwer zu erlangen, wenn man dafür nicht Arbeit investieren möchte.


----------



## Brannys (1. September 2010)

Wenn ich hier mal so die Antworten einiger Forenmitglieder betrachte, dann haben reichlich wenig Leute Ahnung, was Skill bedeutet. 
Warscheinlich sind es aber genau die, die im Spiel WoW den "Skill" anderer Spieler verlangen und abfragen, bevor diese in einen Schlachtzug eingeladen werden. Das alles ist genau so ein Murks, wie mit Gear Score ( GS ). Einige Spieler haben die besondere Gabe mit absolut unwichtigen Dingen sich wichtig zu machen*.* Im Schlachtzug klappt dann aber komischer Weise doch nichts und das gejammer ist groß, dann hauen einige im Kampf ab und viele benutzen dann die "Igno"-Taste, weil sie nun die "Verpisser" total doof finden.*


*_Aber zur Sache:_*


Skill* kommt aus dem englischen und bedeutstet soviel wie *"Fertigkeiten".

*Auf WoW bezogen handelt es sich hier um die Fertigkeiten einer Spielfigur, die diesbezüglichjeweils bis _max.450_ gehen.
Fertigkeiten bezeichnen im allgemeinen einen erlernten oder erworbenen Anteil des Verhaltens. Der Begriff der Fertigkeit grenzt sich damit vom Begriff der Fähigkeit ab, die als Voraussetzung für die Realisierung einer Fertigkeit betrachtet wird. 

Fertigkeiten sind beispielsweise, was WoW betrifft, Angeln, Erste Hilfe, Reiten, Kochen, Waffenvertigkeiten - sie werden als _"Sekundäre Fähigkeiten"_ bezeichnet.
Ferner gibt es noch _"Klassenfertigkeiten"_, wie z.B. beim Schurken das "Meucheln", das Schlossknacken" und der "Kampf".
Letztlich _"Berufe"_, die man ebenfalls bis jeweils 450 skillen kann.

Andere Spielfiguren haben z.B. den Beruf "Verzauberungen" und "Schneider" und können mit einem Skill von jeweils 450 den Schlachtzug optimale Dienste direkt vor Ort erweisen.
Neu gedroppte Rüstungsteile und Waffen können somit sofort im Schlachtzug ( sofern die dafür benötigten Mats vorhanden sind ) z.B. verzaubert werden, ist wie gesagt nur ein Beispiel zu Verdeutlichung.

Im Grunde ist es aber unerheblich, ob ein Schlachtzugmitglied den höchsten Skillpunkt von 450 in seinen Berufen hat, denn damit spielt er weder besser, noch schlechter im Schlachtzug.
Auch is es definitiv unbedeutend, ob ein Schlachtzugmitglied einen Skill von 450 in Angeln, Kochen und Erste Hilfe hat, diese Fähigkeiten dürften in einem Schlachtzug kaum zum zuge kommen und einen Boss besiegt man damit auch in Cataclysm nicht.

In einem Schlachtzug sind genügend Mitglieder die "Tisch" und "Fischmahl" erzeugen können, somit ist die neuerdings permanente Anfrage von "Skill", bei einer Zusammenstellung eines Schlachtzuges uninteressant und letztlich unwichtig.
Wichtig wären hier die Waffenfähigkeiten, die z.B. bei einem Schlachtzug in ICC schon auf 450 sein sollten, alles andere an "Skill" abzufragen, wäre "kalter Kaffee".


----------



## Sodreok (1. September 2010)

Skill ist...
                   		ICHHHHHHHHH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


            	oh ja


----------



## Haggelo (1. September 2010)

Skill ist ...

toll


----------



## Remboldt (1. September 2010)

Sengor schrieb:


> Skill ist..
> -seine klasse beherrschen und zu wissen was wann gemacht werden muss
> -nicht beim ersten wipe den raid verlassen
> -sich im kampf auch mal bewegen und nicht stumpf damage machen und im feuer stehen bleiben



/sign


----------



## IkilledKenny (1. September 2010)

Viele hier vergessen die so genannten Soft Skills (oft im Berufsleben benutzt) . Auch als Soziale Kompetenz bezeichnet. Dazu gehören unter anderem: 
- Freundlich zu seinen Mitspielern sein
- nicht jemanden im /2 flamen nur weil er eine, in den Augen eines "Pros", dumme Frage stellt
- keine Beleidigungen 
- etc.
- pp.

Naja ihr wisst schon was ich meine, immerhin rede ich hier mit der WoW Community, die die es einfach am besten verstehen mit ihrem sozialen Umfeld umzugehen.

mfg


----------



## Pyrodimi (1. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Junge ich bin fast auf 2.2k, begreifst du das denn nicht?




Alter du bist so arm, das ich deine Homepage eben gemeldet habe, alleine die "News" dürften für eine Anzeige reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei dem "braunen" Ton der da herrscht, wusstet ihr auch schon warum ihr auf ein Impressum verzichtet.


----------



## TheGui (1. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Junge ich bin fast auf 2.2k, begreifst du das denn nicht?



der realmpool is aber trotzdem scheiße!


----------



## Haggelo (1. September 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Alter du bist so arm, das ich deine Homepage eben gemeldet habe, alleine die "News" dürften für eine Anzeige reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich musste bei 



> *Der Elitären Elite Gilde auf
> Festung der Stürme
> *


*


lachen
*


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (1. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Junge ich bin fast auf 2.2k, begreifst du das denn nicht?



und? ich bin über 2,2k auf einem Realmpool wo man NICHT 13ter platz im 5on5 ist wenn man 1960 raiting hat, also musst du dich nicht so brüsten hier


----------



## Haggelo (1. September 2010)

Kasdwerlulz schrieb:


> und? ich bin über 2,2k auf einem Realmpool wo man NICHT 13ter platz im 5on5 ist wenn man 1960 raiting hat, also musst du dich nicht so brüsten hier



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3kQk-lgFRI[/youtube]


----------



## Idekoon (1. September 2010)

Skill ist...fast nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Somero (1. September 2010)

Skill ist...
sich stetig zu verbessern.


----------



## mmeCeliné (1. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Junge ich bin fast auf 2.2k, begreifst du das denn nicht?



Ich bin auf 2,2k, ich bin besser als du....haha....bin ich jetzt auch elitär?


----------



## Imonaboat (1. September 2010)

*buffed: Was macht deiner Meinung nach einen guten WoW-Spieler aus?*

 Ich denke das, was einen guten Spieler vom Rest abhebt ist die Fähigkeit Situationen in World of Warcraft gut einzuschätzen. Ein guter Spieler weiß, wann er Risiken eingehen kann und wann nicht, aber er ist auch bereit Fähigkeiten zu benutzen um den Tod seines Charakters jederzeit zu verhindern. Sich einer Situation bewusst zu sein ist eine Sache, die einen wirklich guten Spieler ausmacht. Eine Situation erkennen und im Highend-Content umzusetzen zu können ist eine der wichtigsten Charaktereigenschaften, die ein Spieler haben kann. Erfahrung spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle. Es gibt eben einen Grund, warum gewisse Gilden den Content in einer kürzeren Zeitspanne als andere durchspielen.







...


----------



## Klos1 (1. September 2010)

Skill ist...
...wenn DBM dir anschafft, zwei Meter nach rechts zu laufen, es auch zu tun!



Imonaboat schrieb:


> *buffed: Was macht deiner Meinung nach einen guten WoW-Spieler aus?*
> 
> Ich denke das, was einen guten Spieler vom Rest abhebt ist die Fähigkeit Situationen in World of Warcraft gut einzuschätzen. Ein guter Spieler weiß, wann er Risiken eingehen kann und wann nicht, aber er ist auch bereit Fähigkeiten zu benutzen um den Tod seines Charakters jederzeit zu verhindern. Sich einer Situation bewusst zu sein ist eine Sache, die einen wirklich guten Spieler ausmacht. Eine Situation erkennen und im Highend-Content umzusetzen zu können ist eine der wichtigsten Charaktereigenschaften, die ein Spieler haben kann. Erfahrung spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle. Es gibt eben einen Grund, warum gewisse Gilden den Content in einer kürzeren Zeitspanne als andere durchspielen.
> 
> ...



Ja, der Grund frängt mit "D" an und hört mit "auerzocken" auf. Mehr nicht!

Ich hätte btw auch gleich ein Thema für den nächsten sinnlosen Thread. Warum wird vielerorts behauptet, die Wow-Com geht dem Bach runter?
Als erstes Beispiel würde ich dieses Zitat einfach mal unkommentiert abstellen, sodass es auf euch wirken kann.



Untoder schrieb:


> Junge ich bin fast auf 2.2k, begreifst du das denn nicht?


----------



## MrBlaki (1. September 2010)

Espe89 schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ... für jeden zugänglich, aber vielen verwährt
> ... schwer zu erlangen, wenn man dafür nicht Arbeit investieren möchte.



Wenn ich das schon wieder lese, der Lachflash ist nicht mehr weit weg.
Arbeit? Du investierst Arbeit wenn du ein Spiel spielst?
Du armes kleines Put Put!!!
Hast wahrscheinlich noch nie gearbeitet, sont würdest du wohl nicht sowas sagen ^^


----------



## Set0 (1. September 2010)

Skill ist, SEINER MEINUNG nach das richtige zu tun und auch seine Umgebung damit glücklich zu machen.


----------



## Haggelo (1. September 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> Ich bin auf 2,2k, ich bin besser als du....haha....bin ich jetzt auch elitär?



auch auf so einem tollen RP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Klos1 (1. September 2010)

Espe89 schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ... für jeden zugänglich, aber vielen verwährt
> ... schwer zu erlangen, wenn man dafür nicht Arbeit investieren möchte.



Ist es jetzt jedem zugänglich, oder einigen verwährt? Siehst du den Konflikt? Beides zugleich kann nicht zutreffen. Entscheiden sie sich jetzt!


----------



## Somero (1. September 2010)

Also wenn Untoder und die Mitglieder in seiner Gilde das wirklich ernst meinen was sie da in das Gästebuch schreiben...


----------



## Haggelo (1. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=cVgkUK7nOKE[/youtube]

n1

untoder pvp vid


----------



## Klos1 (1. September 2010)

Skil ist...
...falsch geschrieben!


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (1. September 2010)

Skill ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. September 2010)

Der Footballspieler hat Skill, wenn ihr mich frägt!


----------



## Sezulad (1. September 2010)

Der Warr aus dem Vid. ist derbst knuby !

Und der Priest kommt wohl an Zunnyaki od. Hydra nicht ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (1. September 2010)

Skill ist. wenn man nach der SommerPause keine Lust mehr auf WoW hat, und seinen Hexenmeister im Herzen hat MUHA!


----------



## Slebbeog (1. September 2010)

wissen WELCHEN knopf man WANN zu drücken hat


----------



## PhurioN (1. September 2010)

Skill ist, die suppe mim streichholz zu löffeln


----------



## Taiz (1. September 2010)

Skill ist ...
- Eine hohe Arenawertung
- Nicht rückwärts zu laufen


----------



## Nihtingàle (1. September 2010)

Skill ist...

...das Leben zu meistern.

...aber in erster Linie ein Wort mit 5 Buchstaben.



So far, genug gelacht für diesen Abend!


----------



## Cathan (1. September 2010)

Taiz schrieb:


> Skill ist ...
> - Eine hohe Arenawertung



Arenawertung sagt nichts aus wenn man sie auf einem Gimppool hochgezockt hat.
Oder wenn man skill hat und keine Arena macht.


----------



## Death the Kid (1. September 2010)

Warum behaupten hier denn einige,dass Skill in WoW nicht mehr vorhanden sei?
Ich meine von alleine lassen sich die Bosse in einem Raid ja nicht besiegen und 
Selbst mit einem Ebay-Account wird man nicht Gladiator/X-beliebiger Titel.
Sogesehen müsste man ja mit einem GS von sagen wir mal 6k automatisch(!)
den Lichkönig,sowie seine Schergen im Schlaf besiegen können und mit mehr GS
und weniger Skill auch noch im 25er hero,also gehört da schon mehr als nur Gear.

Abgesehen von ein paar Spielern*hust*Untoder*hust(Der Name ist falsch oder?),
gibt es noch viele gute und fähige Leute in WoW z.B eben die "Top"-Gilden.

Nebenbei bemerkt ist das Wort Skill englisch...


----------



## Cathan (1. September 2010)

Death schrieb:


> Selbst mit einem Ebay-Account wird man nicht Gladiator/X-beliebiger Titel.


Wenn der Vorbesitzer Skill hatte und die Titel erspielt hat, hat auch ein Spieler der als Arkanmage nur frostblitz spammt z.B. "Licht des Morgens"
und bitte ändere die Schriftfarbe das geht echt an die Augen.


----------



## Death the Kid (1. September 2010)

@Cathan

In meinem Satz ist immer noch das Wort "wird",das heißt man ist es noch nicht 
und wird danach erst.

Extra noch mal zur besseren Verständnis.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja so besser mit der Schrift.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathan (1. September 2010)

Death schrieb:


> @Cathan
> 
> In meinem Satz ist immer noch das Wort "wird",das heißt man ist es noch nicht
> und wird danach erst.


Kommt immer auf den Realmpool an, aber für gladi muss man meist (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel *hust* untoder *hust*) wirklich mehr skill haben als der Durchschnittsspieler.
Und danke, die Schrift ist viel besser.


----------



## Death the Kid (1. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Danke das du meinen enormen skill erkannt hast. Ich besiege einen Krieger der sogut wie Fear imun ist, das ist wahrer skill



Hm,dass du dich noch hierher traust ist schon was.
Dir ist schon klar,dass du bloßgestellt wurdest?

Ach und noch was,achte bitte mal auf deine Rechtschreibung.
Ich krieg noch das Kotzen von dir.


----------



## worldscorpio (1. September 2010)

skill ist....

...wenn du als quasi rentner den kiddies zeigst, das jugend nicht alles ist...
...wenn du in deinem alter besser bist als die zielgruppe des spiels...
...wenn du nicht aufgibst und gewinnst obwohl das scheinbar nicht möglich ist...

(skill ist.... nicht messbar)


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (2. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Danke das du meinen enormen skill erkannt hast. Ich besiege einen Krieger der sogut wie Fear imun ist, das ist wahrer skill



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=7goZUYGXAHA[/youtube]


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (2. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Kid geh nightraider guggen, aber schweig wenn echte männer reden okay?
> 
> 
> Ich bin sehr skillig und lass mir von dir nicht ans bein pissen!




es heißt Knight Rider, nicht nightraider...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (2. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Kaswerkpl?? was ist das fürn scheiß name?



Naja besser als seinen Priester so zu nennen wie seine Rasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://eu.wowarmory....nash&cn=Kasdwer


damit du nicht extra nach mein char suchen musst


ps: konntest ja leider nur den Namen flamen, Arenaraiting würde ja nicht gehen, da meins höher ist, Realmpool aus den gleichen Grund, die Rasse auch nicht, bist selber ein Untoter, also wäre da nur noch Name oder Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwirbel (2. September 2010)

... in wow nicht nötig !


----------



## mmeCeliné (2. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> auch auf so einem tollen RP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



'türlich! Aldor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aber so machen das richtige skiller nunmal)


----------



## Melodra (2. September 2010)

Skill is....


    low Eq Spielern eine Möglichkeit zu geben ihr können unter Beweis zu stellen



und 

Skill ist auch ...

 	Nicht hauptsächlich nur nach Gs zu gehn ( früher gabs das auch nicht -,-)


----------



## tuerlich (2. September 2010)

skill ist:
-zu wissen, wann man flamen kann
-kurz nach dem enrage von fauldarm hc abschreckung zu zünden, ihn alleine gar zu killen und danach zu sterben
-mit grauem style equip in hero inis gehen und sich vollflamen zu lassen


----------



## PewPewPew (2. September 2010)

skill ist ....
,dass man erkennt das wow auch nur ein spiel ist.

ich werde mir mal ne neue folge "nightraider" ansehen, danke @ untoder...


----------



## Fedaykin (2. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Kaswerkpl?? was ist das fürn scheiß name?



Weiter, bitte nicht aufhören. Du machst dich so lächerlich, dass ich eine wahre Freude daran habe deine Posts zu lesen!

Grandios!


----------



## Nimbe (2. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Kid geh nightraider guggen, aber schweig wenn echte männer reden okay?
> 
> 
> Ich bin sehr skillig und lass mir von dir nicht ans bein pissen!



1. es heißt Knight Rider
2. Es war ne gute sendung und zwar die alte mit dem Hasselhoff nich der neue mist was produziert wird
3. Traurig ist echt, dass du nicht mal merkst wie LÄCHERLICH du dich benimmst.
4. @ Buffed.de: dem würde eine Forenpause gut tun. Oder noch besser: zeigt dem kleinen mal wie das echte Leben aussieht.
5. DU hast keinen Skill, also ist das hier das falsche Thema für dich!

6. Es heißt Kind net Kid desweiteren: Gucken/schauen net guggen nach schweig ein Komma Männer groß schreiben. nach reden ein rufezeichen
Ich bin sehr skillig ist eine Grauenhafte germanisierung von Skill bezüglich Skill haben Skillig ist folgedessen eine erfindung deinerseits^^
lasse net lass Bein wieder groß^^

7. So gehts: *Kind, *geh *Knight Rider* *schauen(gucken)*, aber schweige wenn echte *Männer* reden *! Okay*?

Ich *habe viel Skill *und *lasse* mir von dir nicht ans *Bein pinkeln*!

8. Wie du siehst, solltest du deine grammatik verbessern! Nicht genügend! Ab in die Ecke; Schäm dich!


----------



## tuerlich (2. September 2010)

skill ist auch:
so einen troll zu ignorieren


----------



## Groar (2. September 2010)

Skill ist nicht sich selbst darzustellen!

Skill ist mit weniger, mehr zu leisten.

Skill ist nur ein Teil des Ganzen!

Skill ist zu helfen, statt zu richten!

Skill ist, den Fehler erstmal bei sich zu suchen!

Skill ist anders!


----------



## Haggelo (2. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Danke das du meinen enormen skill erkannt hast. Ich besiege einen Krieger der sogut wie Fear imun ist, das ist wahrer skill






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 'türlich! Aldor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LOAL du nub !!!1111eins ich spiele auf blutdurst !!1111 dem besten rp evär !!!111eins

http://eu.wowarmory....cn=Darkestforce

@untoder 
achja 2,2k .... bin ich jetzt toller als du :O ?


----------



## Arosk (2. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=cVgkUK7nOKE[/youtube]



WoW PvP Videos auf Youtube?

Schon von vornehin Fail.

Edit: Vom Inhalt wird einem ja richtig schlecht.


----------



## Imba-Noob (2. September 2010)

*- die eigene Klasse kennen *(dass man alle Fähigkeiten kennt, auch wenn sie teilweise nur sehr selten eingesetzt werden)

 -* die eigene Klasse beherrschen* (von der Rotation über wichtige Fähigkeiten wie entfluchen, unterbrechen richtig anwenden etc.)
*
 - Kenntnisse über andere Klassen haben *(wichtige Fähigkeiten wie Battle Rezz, Entfluchen, Unterbrechen usw.)

*- Geduld *(nicht nach dem 1. Wipe abhauen oder wenn das Item gedropt ist was man haben wollte)

*- Motivation *(sich nicht von Fehlschlägen entmutigen lassen)

 -* Konzentration* (nicht nebenbei fernsehen, chatten usw., Ruhe im TS, Raidchat und Allgemeinchat der Raidinstanz etc.)

*- Movement *(aus Bodeneffekten raus, in Healrange bleiben etc.)

*- Support des Raids* (auf Adds umschwenken und nicht immer aufs Recount schauen, eigenen Schaden minimieren, klare kurze Ansagen im TS etc.)

*- Sozialfähigkeiten *(nicht andere Spieler beleidigen oder flamen, sich nicht wegen Wipes oder Kleinigkeiten aufregen, sich nicht um Loot kloppen, nicht den Raid vollspammen, Ruhe im TS, nicht ständig alles besser wissen, auf den Raidleiter hören etc.)

*- Kritikfähigkeit* (Kritik annehmen, nicht beleidigt sein oder sich rechtfertigen müssen)

*- Raidvorbereitung* (Guides lesen / Videos anschauen bei neuen oder unbekannten Bossen, rechtzeitig im Raid sein, sich selbst auf dem Weg machen, genügend Bufffood und Flasks beihaben, Rüstung auf 100% etc.)

 - *Anwesenheit *(nicht dauernd afk gehen, möglichst Pausen nutzen und wenns mal drückt, einen geeigeneten Zeitpunkt aussuchen)

 - *sich selbst verbessern wollen *(von der Ausrüstung bis hin zum Movement und mehr Leistung)

- *entsprechende Ausrüstung* (Ausrüstung, die auch dem zu raidenden Content entspricht, möglichst gute und passende Sockelung und Verzauberung)

- *entsprechende Leistung *(gute DPS, HPS etc.)


*NUR DIESE DINGE ZUSAMMEN MACHEN EINEN G U T E N SPIELER AUS! *In allen fortgeschritteren Raidgilden und Stammraids sind diese Punkte übrigens absolutes MUSS.


----------



## Haggelo (2. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Junge





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> ich bin im 3er auf fast 2.2k mit leuten die haben noch 251 232 gear an weißt du was das heißt?


ja, mit LSP (wohlgemerkt stärker als LSD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auf sturmangriff.
gerade so 2,1 sind nicht 2,2k.



> Wenn die gar full haben und alle t2 waffe werden wir Gladi


2,1k rating = gladi ? achja stimmt ein RP auf denen es 20 aktive teams gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> verstehst du wir werden Gladiatoren sein?


Du wiederholst dich. 



> Wieso begreifst du das denn nicht?


jaja, ich verstehe es doch. 
Allerdings wirst du mit deinen derzeitigen leistungen definitiv kein gladi werden, noch nichteinmal auf so einem realmpool.

Und dein skill (=können) (so wie ich das in dem video sehe) ist nichts besonderes ... <--- mal nett ausgedrückt *hust*
Du drehst dich mit der tastatur 
Du klickst 
Du nutzt alle cds bei einem sehr schlechten warri ( lol ) <-- den du danach auchnoch in den heftigsten formen flamest. 

Tut mir leid aber du bekommst von mir 0/10 
na... ich geb dir 1/10 da ich mitleid habe ... du glaubst, wie es scheint wirklich daran was du schreibst.


----------



## Exicoo (2. September 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Skill ist...
> ...in WoW nicht vorhanden.



OK dann mach mal Gladi pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mief (2. September 2010)

(WoW-) Skill ist...
...etwas, das ich nicht habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dörteee (2. September 2010)

Skill is...

 	sciccors beating rocks!


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (2. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Junge ich bin im 3er auf fast 2.2k mit leuten die haben noch 251 232 gear an weißt du was das heißt?
> 
> 
> Wenn die gar full haben und alle t2 waffe werden wir Gladi, verstehst du wir werden Gladiatoren sein? Wieso begreifst du das denn nicht?



krass

und ich hatte auch noch teilweiße wütendes gear als ich auf 2k kam.... der liebe haggalo kann es ja bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: ich muss immernoch über dein realmpool lachen wo man mit 1960 13ter platz ist


----------



## Nimbe (2. September 2010)

ich würd untoder so gern mal im rl sehn entweder er ist so ein dummes hopper-dummes kind oder ein fettes-dummes kind oder ein hässliches-dummes kind oder einfach nur ein dummes-dummes kind^^

Wie schon öfters erwöhnt: Klicker keyboardturner und cds raushaun in stinknormalen duellen. Du bistn noob -.- und bloß weil du von den meisten keine Kritik ertragen kannst, brauchste net rumzuheulen, weil man dich net respektiert! Btw: Wer zur hölle will was mit dir zu tun haben? sind die auch so drauf wie du?

Meine fresse: wenn ich sowas wie dich sehe(lese) kommt mir echt die galle hoch. Soll sowas wie Untoder unsere Zukunft sein?? NA prost Mahlzeit -.-


----------



## No_ones (2. September 2010)

skill ist ....

wenn man trotzdem lacht oO


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2010)

Nimbe schrieb:


> ich würd untoder so gern mal im rl sehn entweder er ist so ein dummes hopper-dummes kind oder ein fettes-dummes kind oder ein hässliches-dummes kind oder einfach nur ein dummes-dummes kind^^



Dumm: Ok, vielleicht, aber muss man sofort wieder auf Musik oder Aussehen zurückgreifen um jemanden zu beleidigen? ...


----------



## No_ones (2. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dumm: Ok, vielleicht, aber muss man sofort wieder auf Musik oder Aussehen zurückgreifen um jemanden zu beleidigen? ...


erstma : DU BIST KRANK !!!!! wie zum teufel 20k beiträge ? oOoOoOoOo


und dann /sign zur aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (2. September 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dumm: Ok, vielleicht, aber muss man sofort wieder auf Musik oder Aussehen zurückgreifen um jemanden zu beleidigen? ...


Es ist meisten aber so. 

Hast du schonmal einen metal(l)?er ''Junge'' ''Ey Alda'' sagen hören ?


----------



## Razyl (2. September 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> erstma : DU BIST KRANK !!!!! wie zum teufel 20k beiträge ? oOoOoOoOo


In dem man im Forum etwas aktiv ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Haggelo schrieb:


> Es ist meisten aber so.
> 
> Hast du schonmal einen metal(l)?er ''Junge'' ''Ey Alda'' sagen hören ?



Nein, aber würde mich grundsätzlich auch nicht stören. Aber dass man hier sofort wieder in die Kiste der Vorurteile hinein greift ist auch etwas daneben.


----------



## Kasdwerlulz (2. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich glaub dieses Bild beschreibt die situation nur zu gut, oder um es anders zu sagen:

Untoder ist ein Troll, Ich und der Haggalo trollen ihn, also kommt die klassische "Trolls trolling Trolls" situation.


----------



## Mief (2. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal auf FDS kommen Horde und mich mal anwispern dann gibt es TS daten und wir können über eine skillberatung für dich nachdenken, ggf. mit videoanalyse wenn du dies wünschst


Danke für das Angebot, aber in dem Umfeld, in dem ich mich in WoW bewege, ist Skill gar nicht nötig. Wir wurschteln uns auch so recht annehmbar durch und haben einfach Spass im TS, Chat und/oder im persönlichen Umgang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (2. September 2010)

Kasdwerlulz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordVarot (2. September 2010)

skill ist...
...aus seinem char das beste rauszuholen
...in jeder situation richtig zureagieren
...nicht im feuer zu stehn xD
...die Nerfen zubehalten IMMER (und nicht mit der begründung Sindra hat nur noch 1mille live ich lass die eisblöcke jetzt stehn nen wipe zu verursachen)


----------



## LordVarot (2. September 2010)

skill ist...
...aus seinem char das beste rauszuholen
...in jeder situation richtig zureagieren
...nicht im feuer zu stehn xD
...die Nerfen zubehalten IMMER (und nicht mit der begründung Sindra hat nur noch 1mille live ich lass die eisblöcke jetzt stehn nen wipe zu verursachen)


----------



## Nimbe (2. September 2010)

Kasdwerlulz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wo bin ich bei dem Bild? Mach ein neues wo ich auf dem Auto stehe mit nem Schwert so wie in sin city die Miro und ich ramme ein Schwert in Untoder´s schädel^^


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (2. September 2010)

Skill ist...
...wenn der Maintank einen Herzinfarkt hat, mit nem Fury in weniger als 3 Sekunden das Schild anzuziehn und mit Schildwall/block) den Boss auf 0% durchzutanken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thryon (2. September 2010)

Skill ist...

Immer und zu jederzeit einen Wipe zu verursachen


----------



## Xheel (2. September 2010)

Skill ist...
...englisch für: Geschick/Geschicklichkeit, Können, Fähig-, Fertigkeit.


----------



## Malis23 (2. September 2010)

Skill ist...
Thilo Sarrazin.


----------



## Asperita (2. September 2010)

Skill ist.. etwas gut zu machen und es cool aussehen zu lassen, siehe Vurtne.
Ist halt wie Skateboard/Basketball.. Tricks, ist gekonnt und sieht schick aus, nur in WoW halt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. September 2010)

> Skill ist...
> Thilo Sarrazin.



rofl, signed.




Skill ist..

... andere Spieler mit Skill zu finden.


----------



## Death the Kid (2. September 2010)

Skill ist das,was Untoder nicht hat.

Btw kann man von sich selbst behaupten,dass man Skill hat
oder sollte das von anderen Spielern kommen?


----------



## Elrydon (2. September 2010)

Skill ist...
das was Allys zu 90% nicht kennen und die restlichen 10% sind Main-Hordler.


----------



## Jokkerino (2. September 2010)

skill ist... bann zu kassieren weil man imbalanced ist


----------



## Leviathan666 (2. September 2010)

Skill ist...

rar heutzutage. -.-


----------



## PaiNiZm (2. September 2010)

Skill ist...
              Mit lowgear alle anderen im Dps zieht!!!


----------



## Heidenherz (3. September 2010)

T!ffy schrieb:


> skill ist.....
> .....sich auf einen Raid vorzubereiten ( Fläschen , Bufffood , Reagenzien.... )



skill ist, soetwas garnicht zu brauchen um Schaden zu machen, denn völlig überbewertete Fläschen und/oder Pots etc. brauch keiner der mit seiner Klasse umgehen kann...


----------



## Alcois (3. September 2010)

Skill ist zur richtigen Zeit das Richtige machen und Risiken eingehen können.

Skill hat nichts mit flasks/bufffood zu tun, aber einen Spieler mit Skill erkennt man daran dass er beides hat (es sei denn er ist itemlevel 277 und geht icc10 normal oder son mist^^)


----------



## yves1993 (3. September 2010)

Skill ist wenn Luck zur Gewohnheit wird.


----------



## Bronzefisch (3. September 2010)

...wofür man ein Hirn braucht.


----------



## Fauzi (3. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Kannst her her kommen ich geb dir dmg im RL!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (3. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> Kannst her her kommen ich geb dir dmg im RL!



Lieber Untoder,

erkläre mir doch bitte eine Sache. Wie kann man sich selber mit einer solchen Überzeugung und Freude ins Aus schießen und selbst demontieren? Du hast es geschafft, dich mit Post um Post noch lächerlicher zu machen, und das mit vor Stolz geschwellter Brust. Ein Wahnsinn.

Liebe Grüße

Und bitte bitte bitte, hör niemals auf hier weiter reinzuschreiben...es ist göttlich.


----------



## Surfboy1995 (3. September 2010)

Skill ist...
Das blödeste Wort der Welt.


----------



## Haggelo (3. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> UPDATE NEWS
> 
> 
> Gestern Abend hab ich die 2.2k erreicht und das mit deinem destro hexer in 251 gear mein skill ist somit noch größer geworden, es waren krasse Skillschübe am werk.
> ...



GZ, auf dem schlechtesten RP weltweit.

auch wenn so eine ''rechnung'' nicht geht wäre das trotzdem nicht höher als 1,8 auf blutdurst.


----------



## Twikeus (3. September 2010)

Skill ist...
...das ineinandergreifen das zusammenspiel des Raids/ArenaTeams...


----------



## Sandaron (3. September 2010)

Skill ist,
        	wenn man den Raid nicht nur durch seine passvien Fähigkeiten unterstützt.
        	wenn mans kann.


----------



## Cathan (3. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> GZ, auf dem schlechtesten RP weltweit.
> 
> auch wenn so eine ''rechnung'' nicht geht wäre das trotzdem nicht höher als 1,8 auf blutdurst.


1,8K? auf 1,6k Blutdurst würde so jmd in der Arena gebasht werden!



Untoder schrieb:


> jetzt kommen die ausreden low pool bla bla bla


Du findest also nicht dass der Pool low ist?


----------



## Haggelo (3. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> jetzt kommen die ausreden low pool bla bla bla



Weil es so ist.

e: ich würde es nicht sagen wenn es nicht stimmen würde.
	Ich würde auch nicht sagen das du niemals gladi erreichen wirst, egal auf welchem pool, wenn ich nicht fest davon überzeugt wäre. Meine meinung wird auch nicht durch deine sozialen skills beeinflust! ich sehe die fakten und daraus bilde ich in diesem fall meine meinung.


----------



## Fusie (3. September 2010)

... aus dem Stand in seine (langbeinigen) Hosen zu springen, ohne sich dabei auf die Fresse zu legen.












Disclaimer
Wer sich bei heimischen Eigenversuchen verletzt, ist selbst schuld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helgesen (3. September 2010)

skill.... ist ohne AddOns zu spielen


----------



## Retty (3. September 2010)

Skill ist.....
....undefinierbar


----------



## lazybone747 (3. September 2010)

Skill ist....Einen gegner über 200meter einen no scope heady zu drücken im 360° spin


----------



## Fedaykin (3. September 2010)

Untoder schrieb:


> UPDATE NEWS
> 
> 
> Gestern Abend hab ich die 2.2k erreicht und das mit deinem destro hexer in 251 gear mein skill ist somit noch größer geworden, es waren krasse Skillschübe am werk.
> ...



Lieber Untoder,

Du hast immer noch nicht auf meine Frage geantwortet?

P.S. Deine Adolf Hitler Adaption auf eurer Website ist alles andere als Geschmackvoll. Ich habe die Seite mal gemeldet. So etwas gehört sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Butze666 (3. September 2010)

.....wenn man ganz oben im Dmg mitmischt ohne irgendwelche Rotamakkros!


----------



## SentoXde (3. September 2010)

Ich will das angesprochene PVP Video von Untoder pls sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn es genauso wie die derbe Pro Gildenpage ist kann ich mich damit bestimmt noch eine weile amüsieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  
Skill ist, wenn du alleine dafür sorgst das die Situationen, in die dich das Fehlverhalten von anderen Leuten gebracht hat, gut ausgehen.


Es ist kein Skill wenn man seine Klassen beherrscht, es ist kein Skill wenn man weiß wann man gegen wen warum welche Attacke benutzt und es ist ganz bestimmt kein Skill Wenn man besonders viel nutzen(Schaden, Tanken, Heilen und sonstiger Support(Entfluchen etc)) bei perfektem Movement zeigt. Das ist alles eine Selbstverständlichkeit.

Sehr bedauerlich das es wirklich zu etwas besonderem geworden ist(womit ich nicht sage das es mal anders war, aber so sollte es immer sein, und es gab eine zeit wo das mehr Leute gewusst haben als heute)


----------



## Haggelo (3. September 2010)

SentoXde schrieb:


> Ich will das angesprochene PVP Video von Untoder pls sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=cVgkUK7nOKE[/youtube]

zeigt ganz gut wie schlecht er is.


----------



## Malis23 (3. September 2010)

hahahaha top video, lässt auf 2,8k rating tippen


----------



## _Risk_ (3. September 2010)

Skill ist...
wenn luck zum alltag wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Hab bisher nur den Titel gelsesen :/ )


----------



## Haxxler (3. September 2010)

So und hier ist jetzt mal zu. Bedankt euch bei den Usern die hier über mehrere Seiten nur geistigen Dünschiss verzapfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

